# Shrink wrapping & floating the Koryak kayak (2)



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Last week I posted a video here about making a rarely made kayak, the Koryak. Since it's for display only, it is only the frame of the boat, unskinned. ( Building the Koryak - a rare kayak replica )

However...

I wanted to float it for at least a few minutes before it gets delivered, so I wrapped in in shrink wrap and duct tape and took it for a spin. Here is that video:






Thanks all for your interest in this boat!

Paul M


----------

